# Romsey @ Broadlands Park Romsey



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Broadlands Park Romsey in Romsey, Hampshire starting 05/04/2019

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1123

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Tickets for the rally can be obtained on the link below. Put Motorhome Facts in the 'Your Comments If Applicable' box.
They can also be obtained by phone on 01805 603943 
https://appletree-exhibitions.ecwid.com/Your-Camping-Event-E-Ticket-p61467483


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Booked and paid. Arriving Thursday 4th April


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Smufinguk [Eric and Reesa ] have booked with Appletree but cannot access rally page


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

val33 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

weather looking promising


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Romsey is a superb little town, lots of independent small shops - the hardware shop on the corner is exactly like those old shops we all remember and they seem to keep everything.

We go there often as we have 2x daughters in separate parts of the area.

Enjoy, the Indian restaurant "Natraj" is superb.....


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------

